# Rescue & Exotics Protection Society........



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi guys,

A few of us have set up a group called Reptile & Exotics Protection Society and our biggest aim is to educate new or potential owners solving the problem of them being unsure where to find correct species info when at the moment their first port of call is often the pet shop often followed by unscrpilous breeders.

We have been in talks with the RSPCA and they fully support what we stand for and have agreed it is much needed and would solve alot of their problems too - the last thing any of us want is a blanket ban on keeping or conserving reptiles as its easier to do through lack of knowledge than deal with the issues.

They are eager for us to take over their 'Pledge 5' which we feel is a great possitive giving us as a hobby some control over things we can so often not do anything about.

We have setup the website, its main content is reliable species care sheets followed by a push in the right direction on where to find more detailed information on that species via discussion groups etc.

We hope we can encourage these care sheets to be printed out and handed to customers who buy reps from shops also helping the impulse buy without basic knowledge issue, all customers would then have the basic most important information on how to care correctly for their animal.

Based on this i am now contacting as many experienced people as possible to gain permission to use their care sheet as a REPS guide to that species and fill in the gaps we have yet to fill and hoped we could count on your support and include yours if you have any?

We would copy and paste the care sheet onto the website and give credit to the author by full name by way of 'source' at the end.

We also need member numbers with people joining the website so as we go on contacting people who could potentially help us the causes support speaks for itself so please if you support what we are doing sign up, get involved and spread the word.

Appreciative of any support we get,

Jo & the rest of the REPS team.

www.ReptileExoticProtectionSociety.com


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

not a bad idea but your info about temps isnt spot on.

the bit where u say " The hot end of your housing should be in the range of 28-31 degrees celcius. The cooler end, and ambient air temperature should be in the range 22-25 " isnt accurate

a royal needs a hot end of 90 to 92 which is roughly 32 to 33- 28 is only about 84 and far too low for a hot spot

also with ambient air it needs to be about 82 degrees, 22 to 25 is 70 to 76 which again is quite low and can cause health problems

if you need any help please ask and i will gladly help you out


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Cheers hun will get that amended 

Any other input is welcomed, working together we can make a difference 

Spreading via word of mouth to gain members is what we are looking at right now x


----------



## eddiemunt (Mar 26, 2008)

*Reptile Exotic Protection Society*

I am afraid that the trade has serious doubts about REPS and as director of The Reptile and Exotic Pet Trade Association i feel i have to express their disquiet for the following reasons.

1). They asked if Chris Newman would assist them as he has supported the trade and hobby in the fight against the extremists for years both in Europe and the U.K. I have contacted REPS several times as REPTA employs Chris and have received no reply whatsoever.
2). I have asked Gemstone to ring me but again nothing.
3). Chris Newman has asked REPS to ring him with no result so far so this lack of response is extremely odd.
4). On their site they have posted a report by Clifford Warwick who has spent years trying to end the trade and hobby. They have not commented on the report so it appears they are endorsing his views.
5). REPS say they are having discussions with the RSPCA and apparently support the "5 pledges" which is aimed to drastically reduce the numbers of reptiles, amphibians etc. kept by hobbyists.
6). The name Reptile Exotic Protection Society is worryingly similar to Captive Animal Protection Society which wants to end the keeping of ANY animals in captivity, not just reptiles.

As director of REPTA i have given them the option to engage in dialogue with us but they have left me no choice but to express our views,

Eddie Munt(director of REPTA).


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

The Neroidia care sheet is pretty hilarious ... I'd love to see one of those 80 year old, 8 foot miracle snakes from Mexico :whip:


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

gregmonsta said:


> The Neroidia care sheet is pretty hilarious ... I'd love to see one of those 80 year old, 8 foot miracle snakes from Mexico :whip:


 
Yep.... nothing at all on the hoggie to say that they can at times administer a medically significant bite! :bash: Gives you a lot of confidence that they know what they are doing doesn't it...

Yet another one trying to set up as something different, when so many of them are all variations of the same thing :whistling2:

Who is going to regulate them? (and who regulates the regulators??) :lol2:
Who is going to make sure their information is, in fact, correct??
Are they really going to take advice from the RSPCA, who's own officers mainly know very little FACT about reptiles.
There are already a fair plethora of reasonably knowledgeable people out there who are long standing members of forums and in SOME shops etc. that do know what they are doing. Not only that, they are happy to admit when they don't know something and signpost you to someone who does?
On the surface, not a bad idea... but in reality.... needs a lot more work :whistling2:


----------



## dragons den exotics (Oct 25, 2010)

*reptile community*

Guys as a reptile enthusiast it breaks my heart to see all these reptiles end up on facebook pages swap for an xbox etc etc,

As reptile keepers we will never agree on one caresheet for a lizard weather its a bearded dragon or a webber sailfin- a dart frog.

So if some one or a group of individuals gets together to try to make a difference, I say well done! get on with it and do the best you can ,if you rescue one reptile or educate one person you've made a difference . 

I see no harm in what your doing. 

so instead of getting my handbag out i say 

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

dragons den exotics said:


> Guys as a reptile enthusiast it breaks my heart to see all these reptiles end up on facebook pages swap for an xbox etc etc,
> 
> As reptile keepers we will never agree on one caresheet for a lizard weather its a bearded dragon or a webber sailfin- a dart frog.
> 
> ...


I would recommend that reptile keepers, join organisations such as The British Herpetological Society who since 1947, have been providing the membership and the hobby with quality Bulletins, Newsletters and of course, Journals which have world class information on husbandry, biology and Taxonomy.
Care sheets and the like are of course very useful, if written by an educated and experienced hand.
Whether or not you agree with this as a standard though is another question?
http://www.thebhs.org/publications.html


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Requests for care sheets on here prev were ignored apart from those I contacted privately, any input into them is appreciated and recomended amendments will be made.

I spoke to Chris Newman on the phone myself twice and am waiting for a call back again as he had another call to take.


I have not had any contact from anyone else or would have called them back.
Please feel free to PM me your contact details now.......


----------

